# AMD Fusion Prozessor

## disi

So, ich habe mir einen dieser AMD Fusion Reaktoren bestellt  :Smile: 

Toshiba Netbook NB550D-10G mit AMD C50 1.00GHz

Heutzutage scheint ja alles Fusion zu sein (Sabayon mit dem Kernel, AMD mit den Prozessoren usw.) wobei der Strom immer noch gespalten ankommt...

Hoffe, das funzt alles so weit. Hab auf Proronix gelesen die wuerden nicht zu schlecht auf Ubuntu laufen also 100% auf Gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## schmidicom

Habe selbst einen AMD Fusion zu hause und eigentlich lauft dieser ganz gut. Musste nur auf gcc-4.6 upgraden um "-march=native" in der make.conf nutzen zu können.

Daran hatten zwar nicht alle Pakete aus Portage ihre Freude aber bis jetzt fand sich noch in jedem Fall eine zufriedenstellende Lösung.  :Wink: 

----------

## disi

Und wie ist das mit der Grafik, irgendwelche Probleme gehabt den APU Chip zu nutzen?

Da wollte ich auf jeden Fall den 'radeon' Treiber nehmen... benutzt du da den binary Treiber?

----------

## schmidicom

 *disi wrote:*   

> Und wie ist das mit der Grafik, irgendwelche Probleme gehabt den APU Chip zu nutzen?
> 
> Da wollte ich auf jeden Fall den 'radeon' Treiber nehmen... benutzt du da den binary Treiber?

 

Im Kernel hab ich den dort verfügbaren KMS mit der Firmware von x11-drivers/radeon-ucode drin (obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin die hier nötig ist aber schaden tut sie jedenfalls auch nicht) und beim Xorg der x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in make.conf).

----------

## disi

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Und wie ist das mit der Grafik, irgendwelche Probleme gehabt den APU Chip zu nutzen?
> 
> Da wollte ich auf jeden Fall den 'radeon' Treiber nehmen... benutzt du da den binary Treiber? 
> 
> Im Kernel hab ich den dort verfügbaren KMS mit der Firmware von x11-drivers/radeon-ucode drin (obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin die hier nötig ist aber schaden tut sie jedenfalls auch nicht) und beim Xorg der x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in make.conf).

 

Netbook ist Gestern angekommen  :Smile: 

Erst hatte ich es mit Genkernel versucht, aus irgendeinem Grund, wollte er die Firmware nicht richtig bauen.

Dann habe ich es ohne Genkernel versucht und klappte super. Weil es eine 6250 Grafikkarte ist, habe ich alle Fusion und die Evergreen Blobs eingebaut. Im Bootlog wird angezeigt, er wuerde die Firmware fuer PALM laden.

Leider dauert das Bauen der Binaries ewig mit 1GHz dualcore -.-

Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich sagen, das netbook ist wesentlich spritziger als mein alter Pentium-M Schlepptop  :Smile: 

Eine Sache, die mir aufgefallen ist, es werden nur 1.6GB RAM in htop angezeigt. Es sollten eigentlich 2GB sein... also so 2048MB? Da muss ich nochmal Nachforschung betreiben...

//edit: scheint so, das 400MB RAM an die Grafikkarte gehen...

----------

## franzf

 *disi wrote:*   

> //edit: scheint so, das 400MB RAM and die Grafikkarte gehen...

 

Man kann oftmals im BIOS angeben, wieviel RAM an die Grafikkarte abgegeben werden soll, falls dir die 400MB zu viel sind (Meine Karte hat nur 256MB eingebauten Speicher und kommt nie an ihre Grenzen)

----------

## disi

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   //edit: scheint so, das 400MB RAM and die Grafikkarte gehen... 
> 
> Man kann oftmals im BIOS angeben, wieviel RAM an die Grafikkarte abgegeben werden soll, falls dir die 400MB zu viel sind (Meine Karte hat nur 256MB eingebauten Speicher und kommt nie an ihre Grenzen)

 

Hab mir nun einen 4GB DIMM bestellt   :Twisted Evil: 

//edit: some benchmark: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+C-50

----------

## evian007

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider dauert das Bauen der Binaries ewig mit 1GHz dualcore -.-
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich sagen, das netbook ist wesentlich spritziger als mein alter Pentium-M Schlepptop 
> ...

 

Versuchs mal mit "make -j3 && make -j3 modules_install" das dauert nur die hälfte mit der kompilierung des Kernels.

Hat jemand den Sound treiber beim NB-550d higekriegt?

Ich hab die OpenSource Grafik treiber hinbekommen aber nicht den Proprietären.

Aber das ist auch schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr her.

----------

## franzf

 *evian007 wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   
> 
> Leider dauert das Bauen der Binaries ewig mit 1GHz dualcore -.-
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich sagen, das netbook ist wesentlich spritziger als mein alter Pentium-M Schlepptop 
> ...

 

Kernel-Kompilierung ist unter Gentoo nicht alles - hier wird (fast) alles aus den Sourcen kompiliert. Um das auch parallel zu machen, gibt MAKEOPTS="-j<n>" in der /etc/make.conf (und disi weiß das sicher auch).

----------

## musv

 *disi wrote:*   

> Erst hatte ich es mit Genkernel versucht, aus irgendeinem Grund, wollte er die Firmware nicht richtig bauen.
> 
> Dann habe ich es ohne Genkernel versucht und klappte super. Weil es eine 6250 Grafikkarte ist, habe ich alle Fusion und die Evergreen Blobs eingebaut. 

 

Mach mal bitte einen Test, ob und wie 1080p-Videos (mkv) laufen. Das ist nämlich bisher der Grund, der mich seit ein paar Jahren immer von ATI-Grakas abhält. 

Zum Vergleich mein Lenovo S12 (ION1-Graka GeForce 9400m, Atom N270) : Filme laufen absolut flüssig. CPU-Last liegt im mplayer so bei 10-20%.

----------

## evian007

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mach mal bitte einen Test, ob und wie 1080p-Videos (mkv) laufen. Das ist nämlich bisher der Grund, der mich seit ein paar Jahren immer von ATI-Grakas abhält. 
> 
> Zum Vergleich mein Lenovo S12 (ION1-Graka GeForce 9400m, Atom N270) : Filme laufen absolut flüssig. CPU-Last liegt im mplayer so bei 10-20%.

 

Das mkv funktioniert mit Atom 330 ION1 auch nicht. Zumindest nicht mit XBMC. 

Auf meinen iPad mit XBMC client lief es hervorragend aber nicht auf meinen AsRock ION 330.

Weiss einer ob die Soundkarte Intel HD im Kernel mitkompilliert werden sollte oder welchen modul nehmt ihr hier? 

Ich bekomm den nicht hin.

So wie ich es in Erinnerung habe kommt immer eine "null" Soundkarte mit dabei im alsa-mixer 

Und funktioniert schon der USB3 mit den neuen Kernel?

Danke und Gruss

----------

## forrestfunk81

Intel HDA ist nur eine Spezifikation. Es gibt mehrere Hersteller, die Intel HDA Soundchips bauen (Intel, Nvidia, AMD..)

```
lspci -v | grep -i audio

cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec

```

Für Kernel 3.4

```
 Device Drivers  --->    

  <*> Sound card support  ---> 

         <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->     

                  [*]   PCI sound devices  ---> 

                         <*>   Intel HD Audio  ---> 

                                  ...

                                  entsprechenden Codec auswählen

```

Ob du das dann als Modul oder fest reinkompilierst ist Geschmackssache.

USB 3 wird auch supported

```

Device Drivers  --->

    [*] USB support  --->

        <*>   xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

----------

